
Ask HN: Any “brogrammers”? - l33tbro
You hear that term all the time.  It&#x27;s the two-dimensional catch-all for those working in tech at the jockier end.  But I&#x27;d be interested to hear if anyone actually identifies as a &#x27;brogrammer&#x27;? Has been accused of being one?  Or can at least recognizes that they probably share the attributes associated with one?<p>It would be interesting to hear the (mis)perceptions around being a &#x27;brogrammer&#x27;, even if you don&#x27;t really identify with the label.
======
portal_narlish
The brogrammer archetype is an interesting phenomenon in Silicon Valley, and
he shares similarities with his East Coast cousin the finance/banking bro. I
believe he is the product of "learned manhood" and status gained through a
highly paid and respected profession.

He excelled in math and science in high school, but dedicated studying and
social anxiety caused him to miss out on traditional jockery like sports,
partying and getting girls. Sometime during or after college, he began
applying his objective mind to solving his perceived shortcomings. He read PUA
books and started dating through Tinder. He got an Equinox gym membership and
lurked bodybuilding forums to learn powerlifting technique and dieting. He
picked up a hobby like craft beer or playing an instrument. He spends his
software engineering salary on travel and music festivals.

But ultimately he is not a real jock - he's still deeply insecure and feels
the need to overcompensate.

------
jackfraser
I've been labeled as such before, mostly because of my good looks, loud voice,
and willingness to crush beers while working on things. It's possible I exude
toxic masculinity, or maybe I just look like I would.

Never been "accused", so much as had the word used in an endearing way.

The wise person will note that it's possible to do all of the above and be a
committed workplace egalitarian at the same time.

